# New Member



## RickNC (Jan 13, 2018)

Hi and happy new year. I am a new bottle collector and am definitely enjoying it so far. I am also an avid fossil hunter, bird watcher, herper, and history buff. 

Over the years I would sometimes turn up an old bottle while fossil hunting and kept some of them. These are usually soda bottles. Recently I was in an area near a local river and found some neat bottles. In addition to the bottles in the river, I found a stream that appears to have an old dump located next to it. Bottles are eroding out of the stream banks. Unfortunately in this location most bottles are broken. 

I also recently found some spots in the woods near my house where people dumped some trash. I have pulled some neat bottles out of there too. 

This site has been a pretty good resource so far. I am into the bottles because I like the way they look and I like reading about their history. Not really interested in what a bottle is worth. It didn't take long to figure out that the stuff I am finding isn't worth anything!


----------



## botlguy (Jan 14, 2018)

Welcome to the forums Rick. That looks to me like you've found a fun spot to dig / scrounge. Interesting stuff.
I appreciate that you mentioned you aren't interested in the monetary value of bottles. Sometimes we on this and other sites get criticized for always mentioning what we believe an item is worth. For me it's a way, perhaps not the best, but a way of passing along our experience. Someone finding, cleaning and saving 100s of unembossed mayonnaise jars from 1960 thinking they are collectible is a waste of their time. Unfortunately in this world monetary worth, even if that doesn't drive what we collect, is an indicator of worthwhile effort. Please use such comments as just another piece of information that MAY help you.
Please show us more pictures of your finds.
Jim S


----------



## RickNC (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks Jim. I did have a second post there but the attachments seem to be gone. Let me try again with a couple that I like.


----------



## logueb (Feb 11, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.  I've been collecting for over 50 years now and never tire of finding something to add to my collection.  I remember my first Dr. Caldwell's Syrup Pepsin.  I have quite a collection of the different variations of that one.  I still keep them when I dig one.  I have dug many many of the castor oil bottle like the one you show, but I've never found an embossed one. I like that one you found.  I think that they were used for turpentine also.  I never collected for the value of the bottles, just the enjoyment of the hobby.  Good luck on your next outing.  Buster


----------



## RickNC (Feb 14, 2018)

logueb said:


> Welcome to the forum.  I've been collecting for over 50 years now and never tire of finding something to add to my collection.  I remember my first Dr. Caldwell's Syrup Pepsin.  I have quite a collection of the different variations of that one.  I still keep them when I dig one.  I have dug many many of the castor oil bottle like the one you show, but I've never found an embossed one. I like that one you found.  I think that they were used for turpentine also.  I never collected for the value of the bottles, just the enjoyment of the hobby.  Good luck on your next outing.  Buster



Thanks Buster. That castor oil is one of my favorites so far.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Feb 14, 2018)

That castor oil bottle is neat. I noticed it says "The Frank Tea & Spice Co. Cintl (Cincinnati Ohio)" which is the same company that made the Jumbo Peanut Butter Jars. They also made a turpentine variant of that same bottle you have. The company ran from 1896-1946 here is a link to some information: 

"In 1896, Jacob Frank ended his career as a traveling salesman and founded the Frank Tea and Spice Co. along with his brothers Emil and Charles. Located on East Second Street in Cincinnati, Ohio, the company introduced small, shelf-size, packages of whole and ground spices for customers, replacing bulk merchandise. As their market expanded, so too did their offerings; ranging from teas and spices to peanut butter and olives."
-AmericanJewishArchives.org

I also found out that the owner of the company's father (Charles Frank) owned and produced the Prairie Plantation Bitters figural bottles!

"This would be the earliest that the Prairie and Plantation Bitters is produced as Charles Frank & Company does not start appearing in records until 1862. Remember C. Frank & Co. is embossed on the bottle." -Peachridge Glass


----------

